# 1, 61, 62 -

## LAEN

1    "" 
 61  62, ,   "".
 ,      61   - ,   -     ,     49-,     +   (..  -  -  -  -  - ). 
 .   61    -  ,  62 -   +  . 
,   61-    .
 + ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

糿            ... 
     ?

----------


## LAEN

: *57-31-30*
  : *7-52-89*

----------


## vladd

36000
.
., 36
³     '
---
  (),         (    ).
  35-40   .

----------


## lexrider

cdsmpp@ukr.net  
-  61  .-.
       (     )       ǳ

----------


## LAEN

> ǳ

  ,     49  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/261838/ http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/262410/

----------


## lexrider

.        ""    "-"    .

----------


## LAEN

*lexrider*,  :)

----------


## crazyastronomer

:   20:50-21:00 **   61/62  "" 28/29  *"ʳ"*.    20   7  "". ** ,      22:00-22:30?!   . 
P.S. , ** ,       ,    ""  1644 ( "").      , , -,      .

----------


## LAEN

*crazyastronomer*,   61,62,28,29...    

> .

    ? 19-       ,     ...

----------


## lexrider

...   ... ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ?

  :wall:

----------


## LAEN

61  62   (   ),  "   49- ,    41-      (!)
     (           )    :
61 -   -  -  - .
62 -   -  - - .

----------


## vladd

-,   ...  
...     ""  "",     " "  :
"     ,    ()   ".

----------


## crazyastronomer

> -,   ...  
> ...     ""  "",     " "  :
> "     ,    ()   ".

  ,    http://www.poltavaforum.com/attachme...aa_120225e.jpg

----------


## LAEN

> **  
>           61   62 
>         61   62 ( )  .      ,        ,     ,   -VAN.       .
>   ? 
>             .      ,       ˻    : 
>            ,    .    ,     ,  䳿           . ,   ˻    , ,     :     . 
>    ,         ǳ.       61   62     .         ?      : 
>    ,   ǳ        61   62 , ,  .            ,    ,  .   . -   19-20  ,        43 . 
> ,        ,      ,      ,  .      (-)   ,    .
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/14799/

----------


## crazyastronomer

-  62  "     (   2004-2005   -695)    - Volvo.  ,       ,    ,     ,       ,  ,  .    

> ,  ˻      .         61   62   .

    ,      ,   ,      ,    20:00    .  ""  ""!!!

----------


## LAEN

> (   2004-2005   -695)

    ǳ      2006 .    

> - Volvo.

   .
     .

----------


## Elka

,     61 ,              "".      ,      .       18.00  ,      ,     .    Ͳ ϲ!  ز !!!    1  ( ,                ! )     .       ,    .     3         ,    . ,        ǳ,        0678491501,  ,     Ӫ!      !        ?     ,  ,             ,          ?    ,   ,    ,          ,   .   ,          .     ,    ! !          ,   ,     6    !  !

----------


## s27501

61  .   22.20   .   .     .         28 . 
    22-20   61   "".   1     .

----------


## crazyastronomer

,          28/29     -  22:00.  ...

----------

